# Vauxhall Motors Open Day



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

just a few pictures of the day, had a good day the plant was unreal in size, how it all worked is beyond me



















old scool 



















it will polish out 










and when your lovely car is finished :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho










best car of the day:car:





































the boys:buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome pictures..wonder what kinda cam was used lmao.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic Pics :thumb:  At the swirlomatic!! 

Dave, that astra looks a bit small for you to Pc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great well done chaps


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great photos and the HS Chevette looks like a very nice example of an old skool classic!  

Alan W


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

You didnt see a white corsa SRi CDTI on the production line did you??? :lol: looks like a good day!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm just back and had a great day - many thanks to Daniel for inviting me down for this, really enolyed being a part of the day and working alongside Engine_Swap and Epoch. The day seemed a huge success... my parents spent the whole day wandering around happy as larry so it was a success from their point of view as well...

Just going to do the show it off of the astra shortly.... Big thanks to all those at Vauxhall who sorted out a super day - came off well chaps! :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

It was a great day... certainly interesting trying to rotary some VERY narrow sections on the Astra as nobody had remembered to bring any 4inch spot pads :lol:

Was good to work along side you Dave ... good job I was on hand to do the roof eh? :lol: 

The finished result was spot on... made a nice refreshing change after the Skyline and DB9 I did Friday / Saturday... in total I have done 25hrs detailing in the last three days... :lol: - Yup I ache a bit... :lol:

Cheers to Epoch for the food and for doing a great job of the alloys and helping out applying the glaze. 

I think the whole car took us about 6hrs ... which isnt bad going seeing as we kept getting interupted by the public asking questions :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great pics, well done guys


----------



## Brocks (Mar 31, 2006)

That's my baby there! Behind the BTCC!



bigsyd said:


>


I saw you guys working the Astra (i think you'd nearly finished it). I was gonna come over and pick ya brains but the family had other ideas. Don't suppose you where local to the plant were you?


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Love those red crosses


----------

